# Bynum WILL start the season with Lakers



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*Bynum Update*

Rookie center Andrew Bynum (abdomen) is slated to return to practice Monday. Bynum will have missed about two weeks of workouts, stunting his early NBA development and increasing the likelihood he will be sent to the Lakers' NBDL affiliate in Fort Worth, Texas.

Bynum figures to be joined in Fort Worth by a guard, either Von Wafer or Sasha Vujacic; neither has impressed Jackson. Vujacic has shot 1 for 14 from the field in exhibition play, and Jackson said Vujacic has been hurrying his release.

http://www.ocregister.com/ocregister/sports/pros/article_728006.php


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: Bynum Update*

hmmm i didnt want to see bynum goto the d-league but i guess if its for the best


----------



## barondavis4life (Oct 22, 2005)

*Re: Bynum Update*

what else can jackson do,bynum is years away from being nba ready he`s just a raw bigman


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: Bynum Update*

Is it possible to send someone to the D league for half the year, and then bring him back? or do they have to stay there the whole year?


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

*Re: Bynum Update*

This is beyond dumb, Bynum needs NBA experience and plus we dont have many big men If Bynum does not stay i will be very mad.


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: Bynum Update*

I believe you can send a player to the D-League for up to 3 times a year. There should be no reason Sasha is kept active and Wafer sent to the D-League. Might as well save a roster spot and cut Sasha altogether.


----------



## Deke (Jul 27, 2005)

*Re: Bynum Update*

Bynum can be more valuable then half the leagues big men even if he just blocks the lanes and rebounds, he doesnt need to go to the NBDL. sasha was defintely not impressive last season, and i can agree with him heading there.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: Bynum Update*

I'm probably over optimistic, but I'd also like to see Bynum get a chance with the NBA squad. We need big bodies. He's a big body.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: Bynum Update*



BenGordon said:


> Bynum can be more valuable then half the leagues big men even if he just blocks the lanes and rebounds, he doesnt need to go to the NBDL. sasha was defintely not impressive last season, and i can agree with him heading there.


you talk as if you saw bynum in a nba game


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: Bynum Update*

Hopefully we see Bynum in action come Friday versus the Kings.


----------



## Kaas (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: Bynum Update*

When is the deadline for choosing which players go to the NBDL?


----------



## Lakers Own (Mar 3, 2005)

*Re: Bynum Update*

I hope they keep Bynum on the Lakers. Getting the NBA experience will be the best for him. To bad he was out for two weeks. Vujacic should be waved, he's useless.


----------



## Deke (Jul 27, 2005)

*Re: Bynum Update*



dannyM said:


> you talk as if you saw bynum in a nba game


well he's 7,1'' and nearly 300 pounds. basically shaq. he may not be anywhere near the player shaq is, but just getting easy boards and stopping penetrators with his size is enough to get him to at least be 2nd string. and that is, in the worse case where he has no athleticism/post game.


----------



## BrettNYK (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: Bynum Update*

I am a Knicks fan. I was at the draft. When we were up, I was praying that we would pick Andrew Bynum. In my opinion, Andrew Bynum was the best player in that draft. The reason why I say that is because I think that he will be the best player in that draft five years from now. And the draft is all about the future, no?

Bynum was ranked number one on my board, with Gerald Green second. The Knicks had an opportunityat both of them, and blew it. But that's beside the point.

Anyway, Bynum is a beast. He will be a 20 and 10 player in his prime. He's somewhat like Eddy Curry, but he loves basketball, is a better rebounder, and has an amazing work ethic. He will be in shape throughout his career, and will always work hard. Bynum has amazing potential, and he has the work ethic to fulfill it.

Andrew Bynum will be viewed as the best player in the draft within five years.


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: Bynum Update*



BenGordon said:


> well he's 7,1'' and nearly 300 pounds. basically shaq. he may not be anywhere near the player shaq is, but just getting easy boards and stopping penetrators with his size is enough to get him to at least be 2nd string. and that is, in the worse case where he has no athleticism/post game.


May I remind you of DeSagana Diop?


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

*Re: Bynum Update*



BrettNYK said:


> I am a Knicks fan. I was at the draft. When we were up, I was praying that we would pick Andrew Bynum. In my opinion, Andrew Bynum was the best player in that draft. The reason why I say that is because I think that he will be the best player in that draft five years from now. And the draft is all about the future, no?
> 
> Bynum was ranked number one on my board, with Gerald Green second. The Knicks had an opportunityat both of them, and blew it. But that's beside the point.
> 
> ...



The thing about Bynum that I think Lakers saw in him was his work ethic it is the most impressive that I've seen in quit a while, This kid worked really hard and will continue to so that only gives him the edge not to turn in to a bust , I see good things for young andrew and he see's it too.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: Bynum Update*

I see two scenarios this year with two options for each that can affect Andrew.

1.

a. We send him to the NBDL he gets a lot of confidence and he develops into a great player when we bring him back.
or
b. We send him to the NBDL and he goes up against bad competition and isn't NBA ready when he comes back

2.

a. We don't send him to the NBDL, he plays against NBA talent he doesn't to well and his confidence takes a huge hit and his development suffers.
or
b. We don't send him to the NBDL, he plays against NBA talent, he does really good and turns into a great player.

I personally would like to see us keep him for the NBA season and let him play against real NBA players off the bat.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: Bynum Update*

Bynum back: Rookie center Andrew Bynum has been cleared to resume practicing today, 16 days after suffering an abdominal injury during the first week of training camp. Now the Lakers will try to bring Bynum up to speed in time for the season opener.

The Lakers have the option of sending Bynum to their affiliate in the NBA Development League to get the game experience he lacks coming from high school. But Jackson suggested Bynum likely would start the season on the Lakers' active roster.

"We really have an intention of getting some experience for Andrew early in the year," Jackson said, "so that he has something to measure up against and an idea of what it takes out there." 

http://www2.dailynews.com/lakers/ci_3145903


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: Bynum Update*

Despite a two-week layoff while a strained abdominal muscle healed, top draft pick Andrew Bynum will start the season with the Lakers and not be sent to the development league, Jackson said.

"We really have an intention of getting some experience for Andrew early in the year, so that he has something to measure up against and an idea of what it takes out there," Jackson said.

Bynum is expected to return to practice today.

http://www.latimes.com/sports/baske...853.story?coll=la-headlines-sports-nba-lakers


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

http://lakersblog.latimes.com/



> Finally, it looks like #1 pick Andrew Bynum will start the season with the big club, reports Lakers beat man Mike Bresnahan:
> 
> "Despite a two-week layoff while a strained abdominal muscle healed, top draft pick *Andrew Bynum* will start the season with the Lakers and not be sent to the development league, Jackson said.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Good. Lets see what he's got and what he needs.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Lets just hope that his confidence doesn't take a hit if he plays bad.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

If he can just stay under the basket and just catch the ball Kobe and Odom will make sure he gets his points.


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Laker Freak said:


> If he can just stay under the basket and just catch the ball Kobe and Odom will make sure he gets his points.


What if he's not a good finisher?


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

MC AK said:


> What if he's not a good finisher?


That would be pretty sad for someone who is 7'2" with a 7'6" reach and huge hands, even if he is 17.


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

EHL said:


> That would be pretty sad for someone who is 7'2" with a 7'6" reach and huge hands, even if he is 17.


LMAO

What up EHL? I haven't read one of your arguments in like a year.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

this was already posted this morning...

http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=209301&page=2

Maybe a mod wants to merge these?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

This is good to hear. We all know that hes probablly gonna struggle when hes in there but the best thing we can do as fans is show him that we'll support him. That should help his confidence. :clap:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Sean said:


> this was already posted this morning...
> 
> http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=209301&page=2
> 
> Maybe a mod wants to merge these?


done


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Good for Bynum.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

hey laker fans,

I think one day Bynum can be a monster like shaq. I think of all the soap opera since 2 years, this is the best thing happened since 2 years. Lakers got Bynum somehow. future star. somehow Lakers are always lucky one or the other way. I think Bynum should be sent to NBDL this year. I know he can play in NBA. But he is a kid and there are many mean people in NBA who want to hurt him in the play. The last thing I want to hear is Bynum getting injured and be in bench for a year loosing confidence.

just my 2 cents 

No Lakers.. No meaning NBA..


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

EHL said:


> That would be pretty sad for someone who is 7'2" with a 7'6" reach and huge hands, even if he is 17.


He's slow as hell off the floor though. You guys that actually see him contributing to the active roster this season will be in for a shock when you actually watch him play.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

I just hope he does better than Alex Smith!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

madskillz1_99 said:


> I just hope he does better than Alex Smith!


ouch...


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> He's slow as hell off the floor though. You guys that actually see him contributing to the active roster this season will be in for a shock when you actually watch him play.


I'm not expecting anything from him this year. And I don't expect him to finish in traffic, or with a hand in his face, or situations like that despite his freakish height and wingspan.


----------



## Deke (Jul 27, 2005)

ShowTimeLakers2005 said:


> hey laker fans,
> 
> I think one day Bynum can be a monster like shaq. I think of all the soap opera since 2 years, this is the best thing happened since 2 years. Lakers got Bynum somehow. future star. somehow Lakers are always lucky one or the other way. I think Bynum should be sent to NBDL this year. I know he can play in NBA. But he is a kid and there are many mean people in NBA who want to hurt him in the play. The last thing I want to hear is Bynum getting injured and be in bench for a year loosing confidence.
> 
> ...


who is gonna hurt andrew bynum in an NBA game? hes 7,1 and 300 pounds. i think you should be worrying about him hurting them.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

A short stint in the NBDL can't hurt...but I would like to see him get some minutes and experience with the big boys! As long as expectations are not set too high for him (like they were for Kwame in Wash???), I don't think his confidence will take a hit if he falters a little. He is an intelligent kid being tutored by the best center and coach. In addition, we need some big bodies...


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

EHL said:


> I'm not expecting anything from him this year. And I don't expect him to finish in traffic, or with a hand in his face, or situations like that despite his freakish height and wingspan.


I agree with everything you wrote. It's unfortunate that Laker fans will get all over this kid when he doesn't contribute this year, forgetting how raw he is. I can see it now "stupid Mitch!" and "we should of drafted May/Green!"


----------



## Laker Superstar 34 (Aug 8, 2005)

Jamel Irief said:


> I agree with everything you wrote. It's unfortunate that Laker fans will get all over this kid when he doesn't contribute this year, forgetting how raw he is. I can see it now "stupid Mitch!" and "we should of drafted May/Green!"


I know I certainly won't. I know he's got a lot of talent and upside but he's just too young to have developed anything effective for the pro level. I see him next year being at least more of a serviceable backup. Right now he's just another big body with 6 fouls to battle big guys like Shaq or something.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Rookie Andrew Bynum, back in practice Monday for the first time in more than two weeks after recuperating from a strained abdominal muscle, doesn't consider missing most of the exhibition season a major setback.

"I know pretty much all the base triangle stuff," he said. "[Jackson] added a lot of quickie plays, just come down the court and he'll call a set play. I don't know those yet but I'm going to learn them real fast."

Bynum said he was 90% fit and expected to make his exhibition debut Friday against the Sacramento Kings in Las Vegas. Bynum also turns 18 that day.

"I'm looking forward to it," he said, smiling. "It's in Vegas too."

http://www.latimes.com/sports/baske...,1,2894189.story?coll=la-headlines-sports-nba


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Sean said:


> Rookie Andrew Bynum, back in practice Monday for the first time in more than two weeks after recuperating from a strained abdominal muscle, doesn't consider missing most of the exhibition season a major setback.
> 
> "I know pretty much all the base triangle stuff," he said. "[Jackson] added a lot of quickie plays, just come down the court and he'll call a set play. I don't know those yet but I'm going to learn them real fast."
> 
> ...


Wow. He sound confident in his learning of the triangle. Good stuff to hear. :clap:


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Riverside Press Enterprise:  It had been a little more than two weeks since Andrew Bynum practiced with the Lakers, but there was the 7-foot center back on the court Monday.

Bynum said he is about 90 percent recovered from an abdominal strain that put him on the shelf Oct. 7 during training camp in Hawaii.

Only 17, Bynum already was at a deficit before losing valuable time in which to learn the triangle offense. Before he could learn more he had to get his 270-pound body healthy again.

"I don't feel like I'm starting over because actually the rehab work is harder than the practice. We've got the best guy in the world, and we just do a whole bunch of squats," Bynum said, referring to Alex McKechnie, the Lakers' athletic performance coordinator.

"He makes anything into an abs exercise," Bynum added.

Bynum is leaning toward playing in his first exhibition game Friday night against the Kings in Las Vegas, even though Coach Phil Jackson said Bynum could play in tonight's game against the Jazz at the Arrowhead Pond in Anaheim if he feels healthy enough.

Bynum admitted that when Jackson called some set plays Monday he was lost.

Jackson was asked how Bynum looked.

"Like he just got off a two-week vacation," Jackson joked, and added, "No, he played hard, but he didn't know what was going on."


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

LA Daily News: Rookie center Andrew Bynum has been cleared to resume practicing today, 16 days after suffering an abdominal injury during the first week of training camp. Now the Lakers will try to bring Bynum up to speed in time for the season opener.

The Lakers have the option of sending Bynum to their affiliate in the NBA Development League to get the game experience he lacks coming from high school. But Jackson suggested Bynum likely would start the season on the Lakers' active roster.

"We really have an intention of getting some experience for Andrew early in the year," Jackson said, "so that he has something to measure up against and an idea of what it takes out there."


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

gotta love this kid...



> LA Daily News: Laker rookie Andrew Bynum was excited about getting his first taste of the NBA Tuesday night but hardly satisfied.
> 
> He finished with two points on 1 of 7 shooting while grabbing seven rebounds in 18 minutes.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Legion Lakers (Oct 27, 2005)

just want to reply to some of the comments i saw in this thread...

1. bynum is not 300lbs...i saw the utah game at the pond...he is much slimmer than that...his body, though not yet sculpted, looks very good for his age...

2. bynum is not diop...in the utah game, bynum was 1-7 from the floor and seemed lost at times...and yet, still, he showed competitiveness, poise, some offensive moves, shot blocking/altering talent, rebounding talent...he will not be a bust; considering his circumstances, i was very happy with what i saw...he may be raw, but he is not clueless... :biggrin: 

3. though he is a big kid, he can be pushed around the floor by much lighter stronger men, as brian shaw demonstrated (this was reported in the summer, though i forget where i read this)...bynum is big, but not yet strong enough to defend the post straight up...in fact, in long beach during the summer and in the pond a few nights ago, bynum showed that he is unable to hold his position on the floor...his relative lack of strength also affects his jumping ability...as someone else mentioned in this thread, he lacks explosiveness in his jumping...but you know what?...look at his frame and consider his eagerness to improve...he will fix these deficiencies soon...

4. the lakers have said that they will be keeping him with the team so it is a moot argument to say whether he should stay or go down to the nbdl...


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Bynum needs to add 15-20 lbs of pure muscle, get as much PT as possible, and practice and condition with Kareem and Kobe ASAP. According to him and other independent reports he's already doing two of those things, but I worry he won't get PT in the regular season during Jackson's tenure. He got 20 minutes during preseason, I just hope Jackson translates some of that (not 20 mpg, but 10 would be nice if he can do it physically) into the regular season.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

EHL said:


> Bynum needs to add 15-20 lbs of pure muscle, get as much PT as possible, and practice and condition with Kareem and Kobe ASAP. According to him and other independent reports he's already doing two of those things, but I worry he won't get PT in the regular season during Jackson's tenure. He got 20 minutes during preseason, I just hope Jackson translates some of that (not 20 mpg, but 10 would be nice if he can do it physically) into the regular season.



Phil has already said he won't let Bynum die on the bench so to speak , I agree with you he needs to play as much as he can the more experience he gets the better player he will become the best thing about him is his winning attitude Bynum has an outrageous wingspan  but expreience is the key.


----------

